# Help with Pedigree



## Karim (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi everybody,
I'm new here and looking forward to very interesting GSD chats and information.

I am intending to buy a very cute female puppy and don't have any pedigree experience.

The seller says she has an excellent pedigree, can someone please help me with a professional opinion

https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=2245579-like-von-bellissimo

I really appreciate your help and have a lovely day 
Karim


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

What do you want?
A pet? Show dog? Working dog?
The pedigree is all great west german showline. 

I know a few dogs in there 3-4 generations up are great producers


----------



## Karim (Oct 9, 2014)

d4mmo Thanks for your reply....

I want a pet and watch dog actually... I live in Egypt and am moving into a house in the country side with a lot of space for a dog to move around.

My family (wife and 2 kids 19 and 22) and I love dogs... we had a labrador retriever and she passed away... 
My son (19) is interested in breeding, however he still needs to know much more about German Shepherds to start. I promised him to start a business in 2 years if he does all the homework needed till then.

So as you see, I want to buy a German Shepherd puppy that has a good pedigree in case one day we go in the breeding direction.

The problem here in Egypt is that you can buy a GS puppy for 150$ up to 1500$ if local... Imported dogs start at 1700 and the sky is the limit..

Now this puppy is imported from Hungary and the guy wants 2000$ which I am ready to pay if she ok.

I just noticed that the Damms in the family are almost all of unknown hipp history so I am kind of worried a bit.

I hope im not giving you a headache with all this.

Thank you very much for your advice in advance and have a lovely day
Karim


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Welcome to the forum!

It's a huge help to us if you go up to your User CP and add Egypt to your location we won't be maybe recommending some breeder down the street or a rescue in Virginia, USA 

Have you had a chance to run thru this link yet ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html while some info will be different in your area, the BREED information should be a big help.


----------



## Karim (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks Maggie... I just added my location... thanks for the hint..

Will go through How to find a Puppy as you said.

Thanks again and have a nice day from Sunny Cairo


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Karim. If the dogs are bread under SV rules then the will be hip and elbow scored. Ask the breeder and find out. 
Lots of good show dogs are out of Hungary in the german seiger shows every year.
And $2000 is standard price so if they will ship it at that price it is good.
What is the breeders kennel name?


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

My concern with the pedigree would be that father, fathers parents and grand father on top side are all Fast Normal (A2) Hips. Mothers father's parents are both A2, It is considered passing, but I would prefer all or almost all A1-Normal hips in anything that I was considering. Just want the best possible hip production if you are looking into future breeding possibilities.


----------

